# Adding a Diesel tank



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wanting to add a tank in the bed of my truck.
I have an 08 6.4 Ford.
Has anyone did this without any problems.
Thought I would only need another 20 gallons or so but 30 would be ok as well
Santa Fe, Dickenson, Texas City or so on is the area I could take my truck. I was wanting it to lay flat in the front of the bed so I could stack stuff on top of it when travleing because my bed is usually full as it is.......
NOT in Houston if I could help it.
Thanks
R.R.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I cannot answer your question about where to take it...but they make a larger aftermarket replacement tank that may be better if you want to utilize the bed floor for stacking things in.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

a buddy of mine has the same truck. we are taking the tank and tool box out of his tomorrow. he is selling it to get away from all of the issues it has had since day one.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Hoggerjls said:


> a buddy of mine has the same truck. we are taking the tank and tool box out of his tomorrow. he is selling it to get away from all of the issues it has had since day one.


Selling the tank or the truck ??? I am assuming you mean the truck ????


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> I was wanting to add a tank in the bed of my truck.
> I have an 08 6.4 Ford.
> Has anyone did this without any problems.
> Thought I would only need another 20 gallons or so but 30 would be ok as well
> ...


I have a 2000 Ford F250 crew cab short bed. I had a tank custom made to lay flat in the bed, just forward of the wheel wells and I believe about 10" tall. The tank gravity feeds into the vent tube on the stock tank. I have a spin on fuel filter between the auxillary tank and the vent tube. The tank holds 40 gallons and enables me to drive another 600-700 miles. It's sweet. Than I bought one of the shallow truck bed tool boxes to mount over it. You can't even tell the tank is there when you look into the bed.

If you do have one made, I suggest getting it made out of steel and not aluminum. I have mine painted black to match the tool box above it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> I cannot answer your question about where to take it...but they make a larger aftermarket replacement tank that may be better if you want to utilize the bed floor for stacking things in.


 How much larger......stock is 32 I think.
Is it a fifty......I would be happy with that.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I have a 2000 Ford F250 crew cab short bed. I had a tank custom made to lay flat in the bed, just forward of the wheel wells and I believe about 10" tall. The tank gravity feeds into the vent tube on the stock tank. I have a spin on fuel filter between the auxillary tank and the vent tube. The tank holds 40 gallons and enables me to drive another 600-700 miles. It's sweet. Than I bought one of the shallow truck bed tool boxes to mount over it. You can't even tell the tank is there when you look into the bed.
> 
> If you do have one made, I suggest getting it made out of steel and not aluminum. I have mine painted black to match the tool box above it.


A steel one is a good idea....I was thinking stainless steel.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> How much larger......stock is 32 I think.
> Is it a fifty......I would be happy with that.


The company I am thinking of makes a replacement for your stock tank that is 47 gallons for a short bed and 60 gallons for a long bed. Look here: http://www.transferflow.com/Ford_replacement_tank.html for the replacement tanks. They also make the auxillary bed tanks which you can find if you go back to the home page. My wifes Excursion has a stock 48 gallon tank and we can travel 1,000 miles before fuel is needed...problem is someone always needs to stop and go potty so I need to add a potty to the Ex next!:rotfl:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> The company I am thinking of makes a replacement for your stock tank that is 47 gallons for a short bed and 60 gallons for a long bed. Look here: http://www.transferflow.com/Ford_replacement_tank.html for the replacement tanks. They also make the auxillary bed tanks which you can find if you go back to the home page. My wifes Excursion has a stock 48 gallon tank and we can travel 1,000 miles before fuel is needed...problem is someone always needs to stop and go potty so I need to add a potty to the Ex next!:rotfl:


BWGuardian, those tanks are great. My friend had two of them installed on Dodge Duallies he uses for his company. Only thing about those, the cost was over $1000.00 for the tank and installation. My 40 gallon tank I had built and installed cost me less than 1/2 that. With the stock tank and my 40 gallon tank i carry right at 68 gallons.

The replacement tank your talking about is the way to go if you got deep pockets, but I'm a poor boy !!!! :headknock


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> BWGuardian, those tanks are great. My friend had two of them installed on Dodge Duallies he uses for his company. Only thing about those, the cost was over $1000.00 for the tank and installation. My 40 gallon tank I had built and installed cost me less than 1/2 that. With the stock tank and my 40 gallon tank i carry right at 68 gallons.
> 
> The replacement tank your talking about is the way to go if you got deep pockets, but I'm a poor boy !!!! :headknock


It all comes down to what is more important...more bed space or more fuel. I am the type of guy that would either buy the tank and do the install myself...or build something myself that would work; like a tank in the bottom of the aluminum tool box hanging on the bed rails which would still leave room below the box for a 8' sheet of plywood to fit in the truck. Just trying to open up some options for the fella.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been looking at these for some time now....

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks guys.......at least I have some options.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I had the ATTA tank installed at "Brian's Tint shop" on old hwy90 (beaumont hwy) right close to the beltway 8 intersection. For the ATTA tank, they seemd to be the only option in town. They have a lot of nice truck accessories there. 

Installation was quick but left a little to be desired. Bare wires through a sharp edged hole cut in the bed (grommet would have been a nice touch), mounting bolt left sticking up, few other little things. If I had it to do over, I'd probably install myself. I'll be doing some reinstallation in the very near future as it is. I don't think it would take too long for the wires to the pump to rub through and short out. That has to be fixed NOW..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I had the ATTA tank installed at "Brian's Tint shop" on old hwy90 (beaumont hwy) right close to the beltway 8 intersection. For the ATTA tank, they seemd to be the only option in town. They have a lot of nice truck accessories there.
> 
> Installation was quick but left a little to be desired. Bare wires through a sharp edged hole cut in the bed (grommet would have been a nice touch), mounting bolt left sticking up, few other little things. If I had it to do over, I'd probably install myself. I'll be doing some reinstallation in the very near future as it is. I don't think it would take too long for the wires to the pump to rub through and short out. That has to be fixed NOW..


 I'm gonna draw one up and have it built.
I got it figured for about 40 gallons and it will lay almost flat in my bed, with a ramp on the side closest to the tail gate for driving the front two tires of my four wheeler upon. I will also be able to stack my cooler up on top of it........
Will it need a vent on top if I put a valve at the bottom to gravity feed into my existing tank. 
Also will I have to keeep the valve closed until I'm ready to use it so it dont fill the existing tank and cause it to overflow out of the fuel cap ?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't have a clue about the gravity feed thing. I didn't want gravity feed, one reason I spent the money on the ATTA tank in the first place. Sounds like you have a good plan for a tank. Post up a picture when you get it done!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you looked into Titan tanks? They are replacement tanks and they are huge.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

steelrain202 said:


> Have you looked into Titan tanks? They are replacement tanks and they are huge.


I looked at one yesterday that was just installed on a F-350 long bed.
The tank only had minimal supports underneith and wabbled a bit and that was almost empty.
It looked great and would give me 60 gallons total but the support thing made me uneasy.
The stock tank dont move a tiny bit.
Titan has the right idea but needs to make some more supports for the tank in my oppinion.
And at 1200 installed, it needs to be right.....
I went to a ford dealer to talk to a mechnic about it and he has seen a couple.
He said the same thing about the supports....
So I wasnt dreaming....


----------



## scott in pearland (May 21, 2004)

Ray,

I have a 52 gal. Titan replacement tank on my truck and 100% satisfied. Clean installation, does not take away from the bed of your truck, nor you have to fill up in 2 different places. I also have 2 other buddies that have the same set-up with no problems. The only down fall is my wife does not care for the new tank, pee breaks only happen when we are on "E".


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

scott in pearland said:


> Ray,
> 
> IThe only down fall is my wife does not care for the new tank, pee breaks only happen when we are on "E".


Mine would have the same problem. As would I....When you gotta go, you gotta go..


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

scott in pearland said:


> Ray,
> 
> I have a 52 gal. Titan replacement tank on my truck and 100% satisfied. Clean installation, does not take away from the bed of your truck, nor you have to fill up in 2 different places. I also have 2 other buddies that have the same set-up with no problems. The only down fall is my wife does not care for the new tank, pee breaks only happen when we are on "E".


I keep telling my wife we need to add a porta-potty in her Excursion for long trips because between the 45 gallons of fuel and the 22 mpg we can easily run 900 miles before we need fuel...LOL!


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a 50 fal custom made out of aluminum and it works great. It is installed under my toolbox. Paid 800 installed with on/off switch inside cab. Here's a pic.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Blown2run said:


> I had a 50 fal custom made out of aluminum and it works great. It is installed under my toolbox. Paid 800 installed with on/off switch inside cab. Here's a pic.


Yep, thats exactly what I have, but mine is made out of steel. Mine gravity feeds into the vent tube on my stock tank. My fuel guage reads full until the tank in the bed is empty.


----------

